# my first use of 2014 ariens deluxe 28 (921036)



## throttlejunkie450

I received my new ariens a couple weeks ago an like some of you I couldnt wait to use it.what sucked was the day I received it was couple days after one of our rare big storms so by the time I got it out the crate an set it up according to the ariens auto turn video adjusment the snow was pretty much gone an then it started to rain.
I waited an figured as usual like when buyin newer snowmobile that I prolly scared the snow away for the season since thats how it seems to work for me.
I purchased a 2014 ariens deluxe 28 with briggs 342cc an 16.50 lbs of torque motor which is one of the last american made briggs engine.when I set it up I stuck 2 paint sticks under the scraper bar to adjust the skids which should be close to 1\8th inch .my air pressure was the same which I dont remember off hand how much psi I have.i also loosened the 4 bolts on the housing to make sure everything is evenly an scraper bar was flush on the pavement.
now I live in central illinois an rarely get big snowfalls but like every were else its usually windier than **** so a couple driveways I do esply going to my mothers house ends up with good size drifts.which is the reason to buy another 2stage unit.i usually just use my lil single stage toro 2450 but with large drifts it can take me long time an im a snowmobiler an my sleds are begging to be fornicated in the ditchs around here so more time blowing snow is less time riding for me.
yesterday was the first time I put gas in the new blower an she started on the first pull but died within a minute since I accidentally turned the gas valve in off position. So that works properly lol.i turned it back in on position an she fired up easily.i was very suprised how quite this motor is an how easy even havin the 342 motor it pulls over.i let it run for few seconds an let the auger run for a while to try an break in the belt a bit. Granite I was like a teenager in a strip club that forcing mybself not to touch .I was ready to go to town but wanted to break the belt in as much as I could an try to burn off that new car smell when u start a new motor the first time. I dont really know how long a waited but I ran it for a lil while which felt like a eternity lol.i shutbit down for a couple minutes an let it cool down a bit an started her again. Now yester day here in the morning had a windchill of minus 15 an there was a lil bit of old crusty snow in some areas from the weekend esply the icey hard tire tracks from my mom driving in an out her dr8veway under the new light snow we just got. I tried the auto turn an all the gears out inside her garage first to make sure everything was working an to get a lil feel of the auto turn feature,which works as it sounded smoothe an easy.so I lined up the blower for the first pass down which has a kinda steep drive an is smoothe(3 cars wide an about 2 1\2 long)pavement.i put it in 2nd gear with throttle wide open an started throwing snow around 40 to 50 feet in the 2 to 3 inch area an things were going straight an smoothe until on skid found some old crusty tire tracks hidden under the snow an like some my blower kinda pulled a lil to were I had to hold on tight an correct the way I need to go or I would have made small zig zags down the driveway. I had to keep a good hold of the bars or it would wonder on me a bit.nothing crazy but definitely had to hold it straight as much as I could because I noticed auto turn must thought I wanted to turn then it would lock back to posi traction all within a split second at times.it only did this when finding that crusty crap that had been there for 4 or 5 days or drove over a few times. When on fresh deeper snow 6 plus inches this thing would shoot snow way past the 50 foot mark to the neighbors across the street with ease.i was purposely having this thing eat all the crap at the end of the driveway for about half a block just to see what it could do an if I could get it to bog down ,since I finished the driveway an hadnt had enough since I was like a kid with a new toy.it ate that crap with ease seriously never came close to bogging out like the other snowblowers I have used or owned in the past.i imagine the neighbors thought I was nuts goin around looking for snow to throw in the minus 15 degrees when I had the driveway an sidewalk done already.
I am impressed with the machine esply since I was lil concerned with the tires being able to climb fairly steep driveway but it had no problems .I am glad I bought this machine but im definitely buying new armour skids once I get the chance which I planed om a few days ago but as like usual something else took the funds but no deal breaker.i will say I like this unit more than my old dynamark I owned tell it took a crap but its a toss up to the older ariens used to have few yrs ago with the trigger locks which some a hole stole out a snowmobile cabin up north but itcould of been worse an got the sleds instead .
I also use a 3year old cub cadet 524swe that has powersteering which I do like alot but the lil motor boggs out an just isnt powerfull enough for my likings but its been a good unit an is been dependable esply simce its used by multiple knuckleheads that just dont care since its not theres.
I would recommend this new airens an give it a 8 out of 10 at the moment since I need new skids before I end up with a handle bar to the gut .I dont usually use my snowblowers in the dark so the head light blinding me hasnt been a issue but I would love to have one of those lil covers jrhawk had madewhich slick looking.i also might check into the baffle thing since like all ariens I notice it throws snow forward on the one side which isnt a deal breaker but should come standard.
SO IF ARIENS IS ACTUALLY READING THESE FORUMS PLEASE ADD THE LARGER SKIDS,BAFFLES AND MAKE SOME KINDA OF LIGHT COVER STANDARD WITH YOUR MACHINES .You will have less complaning customers an even more consumers.i will be calling like most of you at least a baffle .I dont want a sticker to put on my new machine for the light thats just chinzy an cheap thinking esply for a very expensive purchase.


----------



## ken53

Thanks for the nice review. I'm sure many readers will appreciate the good information and time you took.

Just curious, did it track any straighter going up your hill verses going down?

Thanks again for the informative review.

Ken


----------



## throttlejunkie450

Honestly I would say It was the same.only time it would give me problems was when I hit the hard snow\ice pack from tire track an old snow that had been there for many days or the cracks between the concrete slabs .now I am kinda concerned since some people ,blow there drives today but as most you know when using a 2 stage u still leave about 8th inch or so an then blow a day or two later leaving crusty hard pack that isnt smoothe .I could see that giving people a good work out tryin to hold it straight.i had a few of these problems an didnt know why until realizing I was hiting areas of old snow that were scattered.i know if I had uses it on a broken up asphalt drive like my neighbor I think I would hate this machine with the stock skids.i also should add I noticed going in a slower speed will definitely help keep from getting out of control . i personally was taught to use the slower speeds .I did try high speed in 6th an thats when I basically got a handle bar to the gut hitting either lil crack or hard snowpack. It was a suprise an happened fast.i understand how putting a load on it should seat the rings but running the motor wide open in at least 6 plus inchs should put enough load on it I would think


----------



## ken53

Thanks for the quick answer.

Don't worry about the double post, its an easy thing to do.

Great information, keep us up to date.

Have a nice day, and may the snow flakes blow your way.

Ken


----------



## uberT

Was there just a single production run of this model or will there be more later this year?

Thanks.


----------



## SnowGuy69

uberT said:


> Was there just a single production run of this model or will there be more later this year?
> 
> Thanks.


My understanding is this is a one time deal. Check this post:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/10362-pulled-trigger-unusual-new-ariens.html

Even has dealers that sell it.


----------



## uberT

Thanks. Yeah, that was my impression, too. My dealer in NYS hinted that they'd be getting more, but I'm doubtful.

I found a dealer in NH with a couple of them, I just don't have any way to move it and they are unwilling to 'travel outside their service area'.


----------



## SnowGuy69

Speedway dropped their price again. It is $1230. The funny thing is, if you go to buy the regular 28 Deluxe, it is MORE with the smaller motor. Also I was looking on Craigs list. They want $900 avg for a used machine with the smaller motor. Why not buy new for $300 more?

I purchased one, as this is exactly what I wanted.


----------



## uberT

I guess I'm reluctant to accept a machine where I have to do some assembly and it's never been tested. I really don't want to end up with a machine that has a problem. I'm not interested in becoming a technician on these Ariens.

Not sure if the dealers perform any sort of testing/adjustments prior to delivery. I hope they would


----------



## uberT

I spoke with Speedway and they'll do a complete assembly and re-crate for $100...so, that's what I've done.

Y'all are a terrible influence 

BTW, less than 10 machines remaing. End of the production for this machine.


----------



## vmaxed

uberT said:


> Y'all are a terrible influence


The devil made us do it


----------



## SnowGuy69

uberT said:


> I spoke with Speedway and they'll do a complete assembly and re-crate for $100...so, that's what I've done.
> 
> Y'all are a terrible influence
> 
> BTW, less than 10 machines remaing. End of the production for this machine.


You'll thank us next 28 inch snowfall and your 342 cc motor goes through it like butter.


----------



## throttlejunkie450

You will like this machine. Im very satisfied with mine. I cant beleive there is still any of these units left .I would jump on this quick if I was in the market .I dont think you will find a better deal than speedway. No tax ,no freight ,**** of a deal .


----------



## uberT

SnowGuy69 said:


> You'll thank us next 28 inch snowfall and your 342 cc motor goes through it like butter.




I just wish I had known about this machine 8 weeks earlier.


----------



## SnowGuy69

Seriously, the fact that I was able to get this machine made joining this forum well worth while. What I can’t believe is that I almost purchased a Platinum 24 with a 291 cc for $1400 when I got everything on this unit I wanted for less money. 

The interesting thing is, it really appears nowhere to let people know they exist. Only reading the post “Pulled the trigger on an unusual Ariens” did I research and buy it.


----------



## uberT

Yeah, it's funny, I contacted Ariens earlier this week and they told me 'the 921036 doesn't exist. Could I re-check the part number?'

I suppose there's no literature on this model. I hope getting parts in the future isn't an issue.


----------



## SnowGuy69

The blower came with the 921XXX owner’s manual. I guess that is the only literature we will get. It really was limited as per the info from Ariens below: 

“We made a limited production run with that configuration because one of our engine suppliers, Briggs & Stratton, could not supply us with enough engines for our manufacturing, and in lieu of that, they provided us with the "upgraded" engines to use. We only manufactured 947 units of the 921036. 

We have no plans on doing a similar engine upgrade on any other models in the future.”

I wouldn’t think getting parts would be an issue. After all, the unit is the same as regular 28 Deluxe (921030) with a bigger engine. So the components of the blower should be the same. 

I did start my 921036 and showed my wife how to use it. While I had no snow to try it on, I wanted my wife to see its ease of use. She likes the auto-turn. Plus I got the heated hand grips as she is always cold. I will add on to this post next year when I get to try it on some significant snowfall.


----------



## uberT

Interesting note from Ariens. I didn't realize so few were produced.

I assume this exact engine is used on other Ariens today??

Can you post the part number for the heated grips you bought. I'm still trying to figure out if they're the same part as on my 921030.

Thank you.


----------



## SnowGuy69

uberT said:


> Interesting note from Ariens. I didn't realize so few were produced.
> 
> Can you post the part number for the heated grips you bought. I'm still trying to figure out if they're the same part as on my 921030.
> 
> Thank you.


You can install handwarmers on the 921036- the kit for the handwarmers is Ariens #72101400.

The light and handwarmers can be run at the same time. I read a post that said you could not run both.


----------



## SnowGuy69

I finally was able to use the machine on the 24 inches of snow Long Island was hit with. Amazing machine. To bad they may all be gone. No issues with the auto steer. I turns very nice and smooth. Very satisfied.


----------



## charley95

It's 7:30 am here in central Illinois and snowing pretty good. Hopefully you will be using your new Ariens today. Bought a new Honda about a month ago HS724WA and waiting to see how it handles this heavy wet snow we are getting now. Good luck with with your new Ariens and let us know how it did today.


----------



## uberT

After spending quite a few hours with the 921036 these past few weeks, I can say I'm glad I had a bit of extra torque. Even with the 16.5 ft*lb rating, it certainly is not an "excessive" amount of power given some of the stuff Mother Nature has thrown at us.

Great machine, the B&S starts on first pull every time, modest fuel consumption and recently fitted with poly skids:










I'd like to say "let is snow", but probably shouldn't at this point


----------



## PixMan

I ran my "limited edition" Deluxe 28+ today with the paltry 10" of snow we got yesterday into last night. I find the only trouble with the 414cc motor on mine is that it's hard to find enough snow to feed it.

And another advocate here of the AutoTurn. On both my machines today it worked 100% "as advertised."

Just wondering if anyone knows just how many of them got this "biggest" motor. I was told during a "web chat" with an Ariens guy that it was "a couple hundred."


----------



## Ljay

PixMan said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows just how many of them got this "biggest" motor. I was told during a "web chat" with an Ariens guy that it was "a couple hundred."


Picked mine up in Salem, NH and they received 50 and they were sold out in a day and a half. I love this thing! Churned through 2 plus feet at the end of the driveway, throwing the snow a mile without blinking. Added poly skids and it handles like a dream. Traction is the only limitation I see with this beast! I'll be adding drift cutters and hand warmers in the near future.


----------



## PixMan

Congrats, these are a rare bird and a REALLY great machine. 

Having the heated handgrips on my other machine (the one at my own home, this one is at Mom's), I also see myself adding the heated hand grips. Drift cutters? I've got a lot of stock and a well equipped machine shop. I'll be making my own and they'll be cooler than factory.


----------



## NEAriens28

I picked up one of the "limited edition" machines from my local dealer a few weeks ago. They had 20 coming in and they all pre-sold. I was planning on getting the Deluxe 28+, but this machine with the big engine is unbelievable. Like others have stated, it goes through anything........ I have yet to find a challenge for this machine. It just chews through whatever's in front of it without lugging/surging.......


----------



## SnowGuy69

PixMan said:


> Congrats, these are a rare bird and a REALLY great machine.
> 
> Having the heated handgrips on my other machine (the one at my own home, this one is at Mom's), I also see myself adding the heated hand grips. Drift cutters? I've got a lot of stock and a well equipped machine shop. I'll be making my own and they'll be cooler than factory.


 I have never seen a "cool" drift cutters . Post a pic. I have been thinking of getting a set. One of those things you get and may never use (at least on Long Island)


----------

